# Tested The New Dankung Tapers



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I tested the new Dankung tapers today and really like them. I wanted to shoot them on a SS with rotating prongs, so first I had to take a Marksman and modify it .

My first setup was 7 1/2" tie to tie, and although it shot very good I had more elongation in the tubes that I wanted to take advantage of. I cut it back an inch, ( 6 1/2" tie to tie ) from the heavy end and what a difference. It would surprise me if anyone wouldn't be happy with these new tapers and at the price it's a real bargain.

Being new and stiff, I put the heavy end in a vise and used vise grips at the thin end and streched the new bands 30 times each before I put them on.

I haven't got a chrony but when it hits in the catch box it really slams. I don't think I can get enough elongation, ( 37" ) to shoot these in my Starship but I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information on the tapered tubes. The tube connection to your slingshot forks is really great and should add to tube life. Nice work and nice design for the swivel connectors. Would like to see a post on how you put those together, if you have the time.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I might add that the maximum elongation on these tubes is aprox. 350%. The tubes I tested were stretched 30 times to relax before measuring. They measured 7 7/8" and stretched to 30".



AJW said:


> Would like to see a post on how you put those together, if you have the time.


I'll try and put something together. You might be surprised to see the things I'm using to get there. However, I'm talking with a machine shop to see if they can turn these swivels down for me AT A REASONABLE PRICE. If they can, it might be something I can offer to the members.

Where this setup requires it to be tig welded , what I have in mind is a lock "Allen screw" or silver soldered to the SS.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

FSA 46

Capitalized the letters - small show of respect. If you can get those in production and for sale, I would like to make the first order. This is the best things that has happen to tubes since... since .... since before Henry from Panama. Henry didn't invent dirt, but he was one of the first kids to play in it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

seconded on the invention of dirt play


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

AJW said:


> FSA 46
> 
> Capitalized the letters - small show of respect. If you can get those in production and for sale, I would like to make the first order. This is the best things that has happen to tubes since... since .... since before Henry from Panama. Henry didn't invent dirt, but he was one of the first kids to play in it.


"Thank You" for the compliment.

I agree, rotating prongs are the way to go if you are shooting tubes, do doubt about it. I know one maker of slingshots does make them with the rotating prongs but have not actually seen one up close . I do know that there is other hardware on it ( sights ) that appears to me to be useless.IMHO

I would love to see some makers of SS come out with the rotating prongs made of metal AND interchangeable swivel sizes to shoot both the small Chinese tubes and larger tube sizes. Only two sizes would be required to cover all the bases.

This is not at all difficult but making them one at a time like I am is not cost effective. I don't mind because once I'm finished it will last forever. I am going to make another smaller set for my Starship to shoot the smaller size tubes. I will say however that I am not yet impressed with the smaller tubes I have been trying in my Falcon Starship but there are still many more to try.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

FSA ...

Part of your last reply was missing. Is there anything about "rotating prongs" that would make the mods censor your message?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

AJW said:


> FSA ...
> 
> Part of your last reply was missing. Is there anything about "rotating prongs" that would make the mods censor your message?


Nope....operator error.


----------

